# Great blog entry regarding learning theory



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for posting this blog. I wasn't aware of it but it's been interesting to browse through a bit as I can relate to much of her journey and find her insight helpful and interesting. I particularly liked this entry where she describes her dog's reactivity Reactive Champion: Maisy's reactivity 

Her insight to the difference between the fear(flat feet, even if it's just a second hesitation) and the excitement(lunge forward) and frustration involved with the excitement on leash really rings true for our situation. It's why I've had such a hard time finding a trainer to help us, no one has really taken the time, nor had the ability, to help me understand what's going on with Cosmo and break down what drives his behavior. I've been getting a better and better handle on it as the months go by but often feel like such a dope when I can't really answer if his behaviors are fear driven or excitement driven or? It's because it's actually both, which I've suspected but it's been hard for me to explain the difference and to identify the differences. This blog entry helps a lot because once I read her descriptions I thought "yes! Exactly! That's exactly how the two different situations look!"

Anyway, thanks. I've bookmarked it to read through a bit more. Too bad she's so far from me.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ziggylu, there's another one I get in my feeds, The Fearful Dogs Blog. I don't have these problems, but am interested in how people are dealing. Worth a read. Don’t keep em guessing Fearfuldogs' Blog


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another fascinating blog, for those who have not yet found it:Human Bond With Dogs, Behavior of Dogs and People, Dog Psychology | Patricia McConnell Blog


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for these. I"ve bookmarked both to read in detail.


----------

